# 12th death linked to ecstasy in Alberta and B.C.



## technocardy (Jan 30, 2012)

> Tests have linked another Calgary-area death to ecstasy made with a toxic additive, the 12th such death in Western Canada since late last year.



It's unfortunate, and there's no signs of it stopping anytime soon.

http://www.globaltvcalgary.com/12th+death+linked+to+ecstasy+in+alberta+and+bc/6442570254/story.html


----------



## VelvetyOne (Feb 4, 2012)

*Calgary Herald - Ecstasy*

I am originally from Hanna, so I check the Calgary Herald usually on a daily basis.  Unbelievable at the seriousness of the new wave of E.  I wish there was a way to get to the scientists that come up with this crap - hard to comprehend that people really ingest this stuff.   Hats off to the EMS crews that have to deal with this - and you're right, it's only getting worse. 

When I was little, the worst thing in Hanna was MaryJ.  Not anymore - they just did a huge drug bust and netted, cash, vehicle, ecstasy, coke, meth.  Was very disappointing really, but it's infiltrating all our home towns.

Won't be long before that crap hits southern Cali - our big fight here right now is spice and oxy, etc.  

Good luck up there....miss home immensely.  Cal Herald has some good pics of a lab on their website this morning.  

VO


----------



## bled12345 (Mar 19, 2012)

In an unbiased scientific approach a study was done in the UK to rank the top 20 recreational drugs in the UK in terms of danger to oneself, addictive potential, and harm to society.

Ecstacy was ranked #18 out of twenty, cigarettes #11, and alcohol #8.  Something to think about, we all laugh off a bad hangover, and the constant harm alcohol puts on our society IE: National health services estimated a direct 1.8 billion dollar cost related to alcohol annually.  If alcohol was introduced today, there is no question it would be rated a class A prohibited substance. It causes brain damage, organ damage, increases violent crimes and impaired motor skills and reaction time.

They found MDMA used in small regulated quantities to be fairly benign, and with heavy users found to have no lasting health problems or brain impairment 1 year after absitenance from using MDMA. 

I hate to say it but society is ignorrant, prejudice, blind, hypocritical, and ridiculous in its approach to mind altering substances. People have been using conscience altering substances since the dawn of time, make it illegal and people are still going to do it, its just a face of humanity.


I wish instead of beating our heads against a wall, all this crap would just get legalized and REGULATED so that children aren't dying from using street drugs made by amateur chemists cut with crap like PMMA. 


Oh and if you're curious, heroin was ranked #1 on the list and cocaine #2 on the list  Look it up its actually a pretty interesting objective SCIENCE based approach to the classifications of drugs and where they should be ranked in terms of actual danger and damage to society.

Anyways cheers, and sad to see people dying from stuff like this


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 19, 2012)

Not going there again.
SEARCH will reveal reams of EMTLIFE members advocating and rebutting legalization.
I'm sorry for the folks getting the bad drugs. We had that i the Sixties too, UCLS and the LA Free Clinic set up an anonymous testing drop off bin (a mailbox) sort of like getting your photos developed, only your receipt's number would appear in the LA Free Press with an analysis of what was really in your sample. Surprise, much of it (especially so-called botanicals like peyote, mescaline) were grocery store dried mushrooms laced with junk acid no one wold take normally.


----------



## systemet (Mar 27, 2012)

bled12345 said:


> Oh and if you're curious, heroin was ranked #1 on the list and cocaine #2 on the list  Look it up its actually a pretty interesting objective SCIENCE based approach to the classifications of drugs and where they should be ranked in terms of actual danger and damage to society.



I'd love to look it up.  Do you have any more information, e.g. which journal, who wrote it, what year, etc.?

I'm surprised that alcohol and tobacco weren't numbers #1 and #2.  The cost due to cancer, drunk driving, cirrhosis, etc. is enormous.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 27, 2012)

People have also been walking around naked and sh*tting in the woods since the dawn of time. That argument is specious.

Anywho, its sad though. And its happening everywhere. Our last big things was bath salts, but X, acid, and coke aren't far behind.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 27, 2012)

systemet said:


> I'd love to look it up.  Do you have any more information, e.g. which journal, who wrote it, what year, etc.?
> 
> I'm surprised that alcohol and tobacco weren't numbers #1 and #2.  The cost due to cancer, drunk driving, cirrhosis, etc. is enormous.



The original study is from 2007 and was published in The Lancet (equivalent to JAMA or NEJM). Its title is "Development of a rational scale to assess the harm of drugs of potential misuse." The same primary author did another study in 2010, again published in The Lancet, entitled "Drug harms in the UK: a multicriteria decision analysis." They're both free online at The Lancet.


----------

